# Shoes in the dojo??



## Nightingale (Sep 10, 2003)

how many of you wear shoes in the dojo? if so, what kind and where do you get them?


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 10, 2003)

They can wear any kind of shoe they want unless they are in the ring or on the mats. Then they have to wear boxing, wrestling, or MA shoes; or they go barefoot.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 10, 2003)

I went shoe shopping recently figuring any kind of wrestling shoe I found would work out pretty well.

The ones I ended up buying are nice high-tops with the flat soles, and get pretty decent traction but don't scrape at all when I kick someone.  The only other pair I found was a pair of Nike low-tops, which were more comfortable, but the sole was so rugged it would take the flesh off a rhinocerous.  Needless to say, they were completely out of the question for sparring.  I thought it was a bit unusual that a wrestling shoe would have that kind of wicked tread.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 10, 2003)

all the way . I just picked up a new pair a couple of months ago. The only thing is I wish they had them when I was on the mat because they are really comfortable.


----------



## pknox (Sep 10, 2003)

jfarnsworth -

I've gone both with and without the wrestling shoes on the mat.  While I love the traction the shoes give me, especially when I sprawl, one thing I noticed is that when I'm wearing shoes, I am much more susceptible to a successful ankle lock.  When I go barefoot, I seem to have a much better chance at wriggling out.  I also find passing my legs over someone harder with the shoes (say when I'm in the guard going for a triangle) because I frequently end up hanging up on the backs of their arms.  When I'm barefoot, I can sneak my feet in a lot better.

Outside of the dojo, I LIVE in wrestling shoes.  Anything else feels like it weighs about 10 pounds on my feet.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 10, 2003)

my floor is concreat and  No insulatioon on the outside wall and roof. When its below 0 outsde my floor isCOLD I allow shoes when you can freeze water on the floor


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

Iwear my martial arts shoes but not in the warm months.. they do keep my feet comfy in winter cold though.. we have carpet on the floor and go barefoot the rest of the seasons.. 

we don't allow any shoes to cross the line to the mats other than martial arts types or wrestling shoes


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 10, 2003)

We can wear what we want as long as they are clean. I wear my street shoes because I feel that  that is what I would be wearing if I needed to defend myself so that is what I train in.  Just my preference, some like barefoot and some like the Wresteling/Martial Arts shoe. I say if the shoe fits...............hey we all knew someone was going to say that sooner or later.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Sep 10, 2003)

A pair of street shoes just for MA training. I feel naked without them.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 10, 2003)

ok I got to ask what is the difference between westling shoes, martial arts shoes and your normale nike(or what ever brand )running/walking shoe


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 10, 2003)

wrestling/MA shoes have very flexible soles so you don't lose foot maneuverability.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 10, 2003)

Me I ware shoes about 25% of the time  it is kinda a pain most of the time I am bare foot. It is to hard to spar in shoes. But at times I like wearing shoes cause some times I hurt my feet. But I got a pair of KWON shoes And plan on never buying shoes from them there alot of money and do npt last  very long. I plan on getting some wrestling shoes.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2003)

Just sneakers. Train like you'll fight!


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 10, 2003)

Sneakers? What so they can't hear it coming?
Boots with spurs


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 11, 2003)

> Boots with spurs


I bet that makes for a wicked guard position. 

I used to wear wrestling shoes for kenpo.  We're not allowed to wear shoes in the dojo for aikido.  The only problem I ever had with wearing shoes in the dojo was binding on the carpet and torqueing a knee out.  I will occasionally wear my work boots when I train here at home to get the feel of what they will do for me.... they're size 13 steel toed Wolverines and they feel like they weigh 10 pounds because they do weigh 10 pounds


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Sep 11, 2003)

I train barefoot -- but I would like to buy some decent wrestling shoes and start training in them...my current club does allow shoes.

My usual shoes are quite lightweight, so a decent pair of wrestling shoes would equate to them fairly nicely.

Besides which, the gym floor we work on right now is none too good. Stupid blisters.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 11, 2003)

Lets face it guys it's most likely you'll be wearing shoes when you get into an altercation. So it's nice to practice every so often wearing the clod hoppers of choice. If it happens to be boots that weigh 10 pounds then you should know what they feel like when fighting with them on.


----------



## MJS (Sep 11, 2003)

The majority of my training is with wrestling shoes.  They suck when it comes time to turn when kicking, but I guess you can't have everything!    When I'm outside, I'm in sneakers.

Mike


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *wrestling/MA shoes have very flexible soles so you don't lose foot maneuverability. *



Split soles for me.


----------



## SenseiBear (Sep 12, 2003)

I train barefoot, but I am the only one at our school who does - 15 years ago we were all barefoot but sensei, who wore martial art shoes - but in the last decade, everyone else has followed suit.

In the winter, when I train outdoors I wear shoes - but just street shoes.  my feet are too big and destroy the flimsy MA shoes really quick.  Plus, I wear sandles most of the time out of the dojo...


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2003)

I used to wear wrestling shoes in my first style all the time. Later I moved to barefoot all the time while indoors and I wear regular sneakers if i'm training outside.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 14, 2003)

I wear martial arts shoes most of the time in my own school but i train with a very traditional fellow sometimes and i always train barefoot in his dojo. When in Rome.......:0)


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 15, 2003)

... at least when I can, which is most of the time in Austin.  In January and February I may put my shoes on.

I allow Martial Arts shoes only.  Wrestling are ok also, but no sneakers with big black tread on the bottom, they tear up the floor & leave marks.

I personally like *Otomix*

Just because they pivot (ball of the foot) or grab (heel and edges).

-MB


----------



## Mithios (Sep 15, 2003)

sometime's yes, sometime's no. Depending on what i wan't at the time.   MITHIOS


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Sep 15, 2003)

Four-inch spike heels, baby.

Okay, really, we train barefoot in the dojo.  When I practice outside I wear those little sneakers that look like bowling shoes.

Hey, don't look at me like that!  I don't own a pair of real sneakers!


----------



## Brother John (Sep 20, 2003)

Wrestling shoes are GREAT in the martial arts!

Highly recomend them!
Your Bro.
John


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 21, 2003)

I perfer barefoot training, BUT we are allowed to wear MA or wrestling shoes if we desire. No "outside shoes" are allowed because they can ruin the floor/carpet with whatever gets stuck in them.


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Sep 24, 2003)

Bare feet is preferred in our dojang.  Preferably not smelly bare feet! :erg:  If we wore socks we'd all slip while trying to do flying kicks.    artyon: 

Brittany :asian:


----------



## jkn75 (Sep 24, 2003)

In the dojang, I am barefoot but when I visit a a friend's school,  I wear MA shoes because of the hard concrete floor. Outside, I wear MA shoes as well. My favorite is Discipline Footwear .


----------



## YouAgain (Sep 24, 2003)

barefoot all the time


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 24, 2003)

Most of the students at my school go barefooted.  However some have been known to wear martial arts shoes or wrestling shoes.  On occassions when we come in in street clothes we wear whatever shoes we would outside, be it tennis shoes, dress shoes, boots or other foot wear, but that's just to get the hang of doing foot manuevers in our normal wear.


----------



## Karasu Tengu (Sep 26, 2003)

I have my students wear a light cotton Tabi with thin rubberized sole, traditional cotton tabi or High top tabi when on the mats.  If they do not have tabi I have them wear CLEAN socks.  Stinky feet were mentioned and even though my mats are cleaned not everyone hygene is the same or at least as good as it could be. I personally do not like walking in other peoples fungus.  I've had "jungle rot" before and it was not pleasent and took a long time to get rid of even with meds .  For outdoor training they can wear what they want but not their Dojo Tabi! :asian:


----------



## Seig (Sep 28, 2003)

Why Tabi versus the other products on the market?


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 22, 2003)

How do wrestling shoes differ from martial arts shoes?  I know both are flexible.  I see one post earlier that mentioned wrestling shoes have traction and may not torque as well.  I see another post that mentioned martial arts shoes have a surface that allows for pivoting and toe/heel grabs.

Would you mind clarifying?  I have not seen either types of shoes up close before--didn't see a reason to as I train barefoot.  

The only shoes that some students wear in my dojo are ma shoes, notibly adidas or otinex(sp?); none wear wrestling shoes so I don't have something to reference for comparison.

- Ceicei


----------



## Shodan (Oct 22, 2003)

Personally, I have always trained barefoot.  If we take class outside or if I am working out in my garage, I usually wear my tennis shoes but in the dojo, I am always barefoot.  I only have noticed others wearing shoes (martial arts shoes) in the dojo in the past few years.....and usually just during sparring.  I have never seen any of my instructors wearing shoes in the dojo.

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 24, 2003)

Some arts, clearly, won't wear shoes because of tradition (karate, aikido, etc).  Others will wear shoes because of tradition or utility (kung fu, wrestling).

Tradition aside, we avoid them because we have carpeting.  I may get rid of the carpeting...at that point it won't be an issue.

I should clarify...the Tae Kwon Do people don't wear shoes.  They provide the most traffic.  Some of the Jun Fan people do.  I ask the Combat Submission Wrestlers not wear them 'cause they'll tear up the mat we have, but some will wear them if they practice a lot of shooting.  The mat tears up the top of their back foot.

If we go to tile or some other surface I'll open it up to shoes.  I don't know if I'll have the TKD people wear shoes at that point.  Those training shoes they have are okay...but expensive.  I might make them optional.

Strong argument for shoes...gets rid of the nasty smell.  Wears on that carpet a little quicker, though.  Also, our culture wears shoes...granted not a training shoe...but it does seem a little more appropriate.

Lucy called for four inch spike heels.  I might tolerate that during Sayoc whip class.  And then, only when I've been reeeeally bad and need to be punished.

Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## Titan Uk (Nov 2, 2003)

Just wooden floors in dojo. Some type of training shoes are worn.
But with insurance ...etc. It is hard.

Barefeet would be preferred but it is not always possible


----------



## Old Tiger (Nov 2, 2003)

When training stand up, boxing, stick, thai boxing etc on concrete or outside I wear cross trainer/sneakers. On the mat always wrestling shoes.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 5, 2003)

I broke my right foot a few years ago and don't have much of a choice but to wear the martial arts shoes.  Otherwise, it cramps up and can last as much as 20 min.

If it were possible, I would much rather not wear shoes and go barefoot.


----------



## IMAA (Nov 5, 2003)

I always wear wrestling shoes when working out....

 I blame my atheletes feet, from my younger years taking Karate and always having to be barefoot.

 Now my son who is 7,  came home last week w/ atheletes feet and Im assuming its the same thing...from going barefoot in class.

 He's getting a pair of wrestling shoes really soon.  in the meantime he's wearing Tennis shoes.

 just my 2 bits about it...


----------



## Titan Uk (Nov 5, 2003)

Training shoes are allowed in lesson but when students graded it is barefeet only.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 13, 2003)

Either Optomix, or cheap Adidas or Rebox.


----------



## Tony (Mar 19, 2004)

We either wear trainers or some of us have actually managed to get Martial Arts shoes. But when we spar we will wear foot pads!


----------



## Jason Davis (Mar 19, 2004)

I wear whatever shoes i am wearing when i feel like training.  Unless you walk around barefoot all of the time I would advise you to do the same.

my opinion is to train in what you wear


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 19, 2004)

Wrestling shoes are a wonderful, wonderful thing. You can train intensely, with motion, in all ranges, and not get sprained toes. I trained for years barefoot or in socks, (I was used to it since I started in Japanese TMA). For part of the time that I was in Chinese TMA, I believe I was wearing a cloth kung fu shoe. I don't even remember where I left 'em. 

Wrestling shoes differ from MA shoes in that they have more grip (takes some getting used to for people trying them out) and they are high-top: they swallow up the entire ankle and provide better support. I find they're made more rugged than MA shoes. 

Downside is you cannot extend the foot as you can with an MA shoe. So no TKD roundhouses where you hit with the metatarsals or phalanges of the foot.


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 19, 2004)

Jason Davis said:
			
		

> I wear whatever shoes i am wearing when i feel like training.  Unless you walk around barefoot all of the time I would advise you to do the same.
> 
> my opinion is to train in what you wear



But, along those same lines, if you spend any time barefoot you should devote some training to that scenario as well.

THere are some sensitivity/fine motor/strength issues that barefoot training can help develop, but I agree that since we are a footwear society, we should devote time to training like we expect to fight and not just follow customs for customs sake.  Customs survive in a culture for a practical reason, not the other way around.


----------



## 8253 (Mar 20, 2004)

why not train in the attire that you are normally in.  You are more likely to be in an altercation in your street clothes.


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 20, 2004)

Because people will get hurt and you'll wreck the mats. Oh, and depending on the shoes, you might not want to expose them to the wear and tear. You said clothes, right? Yeah, you'll wreck your clothes too. 

Those are the only reasons I can think of.


----------



## elcajon555 (Mar 20, 2004)

We train barefoot all the time in class, infact even when we run outside, it has been barefoot.  I like training without shoes, acutally I hate wearing shoes all together, I always wear sandles unless it is too cold out than I am forced to wear sneakers.  The only time we use MA shoes is when we do demos and training for demos.  Now both wrestling and MA shoes fit so it almost feels like you aren;t wearing anything.  The traction on MA shoes allow you to turn and throw 360 degree kicks better then the wrestling shoes and has previously mentioned wrestling shoes are high top, going past the ankle and MA shoes stop right before the ankle.


----------



## grimfang (Mar 20, 2004)

On occassion, my instructor asks students to wear shoes in the dojo. At times we are asked to wear 'regular street clothing' in the dojo.  
We do not wear any practice clothing on the street, at work, or other place we find ourselves during our daily life outside the dojo. Yes, cloths get torn and people will get bruised, possibly cut, by shoes. Amazingly, I have found that these same things can happen in the 'outside world' away from the dojo. 
A student who practices certain types of kicks in class might discover that those same kicks are difficult to execute in tight jeans (just an example.)
In the real world, I certainly do not expect anyone to remove his steel-toed boots prior to an altercation, and I certainly know I would not remove mine if someone asked. I practice fighting with them on at times, and I practice defending against someone who wears steel-toes.
Its rare for us to practice while wearing shoes... Its not something we want to do all the time, because people DO get bruised up a bit... but every once in a while we will wear our 'daily attire."


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 20, 2004)

grimfang said:
			
		

> Yes, cloths get torn and people will get bruised, possibly cut, by shoes. Amazingly, I have found that these same things can happen in the 'outside world' away from the dojo.


  Well aren't you smart. I posted on this like within the past week, genius. The fact is, in the event of an actual assault, I'm perfectly willing to ruin my suede jacket, rip the @$$-seam of my pants, or tear a hole in a $500 suit. But like the majority of people, I'm not going to unnecessarily expose most of my clothes to damage on a daily basis in training, when I can train in old t-shirts or durable athletic clothing. 

Any self defenser with a brain wears (on a daily basis, outside of training) clothes (s)he can move in well, as much as possible. Not because (s)he expects to kick someone in the jaw that day, specifically, but just to be prepared to move well in any kind of an "emergency", whether it involves a KITF, a groundfight, climbing over a fence or through a window, or running out of a smoke-filled building. 

Likewise, I don't have to get kicked in the shins with steel toes in training to appreciate that this is a bad thing. Even if I did, I wouldn't do it, because hey, SD training is ultimately about the promotion of wellness. A fine job someone's doing if their students' tibias are getting shattered by accident every few days.


----------



## grimfang (Mar 20, 2004)

?????????????????????

The question was asked regarding why/why not wear shoes in the dojo. At the school where I study, we wear them at times. I explained the reasoning.
This does not make the practice habits of any other school or system right or wrong.. its just the way WE do things.

I thank you for elevating me to the status of a genius... its the kindest thing I have been called all day.


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 20, 2004)

Your "amazingly" remark sounded sarcastic, that's all.


----------



## grimfang (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah.. it was sarcastic... but it was not intended to be directed at anyone/anything in particular.. thats just the way i type things... sorry if it hit anyone the wrong way.


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 20, 2004)

My bad. It sounded to me as though you were downplaying concerns that training in "everyday clothing" could cause harm or expensive damage.


----------



## 8253 (Mar 21, 2004)

Black Bear said:
			
		

> Because people will get hurt and you'll wreck the mats. Oh, and depending on the shoes, you might not want to expose them to the wear and tear. You said clothes, right? Yeah, you'll wreck your clothes too.
> 
> Those are the only reasons I can think of.



Pain is part of training and you must know how to fight off an attack while your in pain.  We never used mats. Shoes do not wear down that quickly.  As far as clothes go the most expensive peice of clothing i have only cost $10.00 anyways.


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 21, 2004)

_"Pain is part of training and you must know how to fight off an attack while your in pain."_
Training should hurt; it should never injure. 

_"We never used mats."_
I've trained on hardwood, concrete, tatamis, and puzzle mats. You can do way more stuff to people on mats, real speed, and be able to prolong the training, than you can on hard ground. That's my perspective. 

_"As far as clothes go the most expensive peice of clothing i have only cost $10.00 anyways."_ 
Right, right, and on that basis it works out for you... and you think that people in general should do as you do? Hmm... Or not--perhaps I'm misreading you. 

In any event, it apparently seems to work out for you. But if you were asking why not train in the attire folks wear everyday? Those are reasons why. I posted this on another thread. SD is ultimately about personal well-being. If some gangbanger jumps me in the street and I'm wearing a good suit, etc. I'll put up with a sprain or wrecked clothes in order to neutralize a more substantive threat to my well-being. But I'm not deliberately going to expose myself to that in the process of daily training. 

Regular training should stress tissues in ways that INCREASE function.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Mar 21, 2004)

Our instructor would make us wear street shoes once in a while to understand how they feel during practice. Shoes worn in the beginning for stretching and basics feel fine. Shoes worn near the end of class, after you've done basic kicking, form, drills etc., weigh a ton! You never appreciate how heavy tennis shoes can feel until you've gone a whole class wearing them.
 I also think wearing shoes once in a while is a good idea to get students used to foot positioning. A front kick executed wearing shoes is not going to be the same as a front kick barefoot because the ball of the foot is covered and you have to adjust. A traditional front kick with shoes on will strike with the shoe tip and probably be less effective.


----------



## elcajon555 (Mar 21, 2004)

It seems to me that most people train in street shoes so they know how to kick with street shoes in case getting attacked on the street.  Now that logic makes sense to a point, however it seems to me that in a street fight hands, as in punching blocking joint locks submission holds, are used much more and are much more useful.  So because of that it wouldn;t really matter what type of shoes or clothes you are wearing because you wouldn;t be doing a lot of kicking or if you do, it might be a groin, shin, or knee kick which doesn;t require a lot.  I don;t think kicks to the head or spinning or the other higher level kicks would be realistic in a street fight.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 21, 2004)

elcajon555 said:
			
		

> It seems to me that most people train in street shoes so they know how to kick with street shoes in case getting attacked on the street.



It isn't just about kicking, it is also about the difference in traction that you have.  Explosive movements will be different, pivoting actions will be different, etc.  In addition some techniques might work better (or worse), for example wearing shoes you are more vulnerable to a heel hook (ankle/knee lock).  Just some examples.

Lamont


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 21, 2004)

Blindside = correct. If MAists did the sort of motions that say greco guys did, barefoot, they would have so many minor bumps, bruises, and sprains on their toes, it wouldn't be funny. Oh, wait, it would. I would laugh at them. Laugh hard. Except when it was me. I didn't laugh. 

Don't do it.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 22, 2004)

Barefoot...Well, I can understand shoes in some other arts, but in TKD?...lol...yeah, Barefoot...:shrug:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 22, 2004)

I usually wear black K-swiss or Black rockport gym shoes in the studio.

I think you should train in shoes because out on the street when you are wearing shoes you will kick differently then barefoot.
Also, there is a weight difference, balance and other factors that should be taken into consideration too.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 




			
				Nightingale said:
			
		

> how many of you wear shoes in the dojo? if so, what kind and where do you get them?


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 22, 2004)

I agree Chicago...but then again, I don't have a choice, LOL. TKD requires that no shoes are on the mat. So...

:asian:


----------



## elcajon555 (Mar 22, 2004)

I don;t think the pressence of shoes would make that much of a difference in a self defensive situation.  I like training barefoot and I am confident that on the street regardless of my shoes I still would be able to defend myself.  I mean it is like training with tee shirts and shorts in the summer, because that is what you will be wearing, training with a winter coat on in the winter because you will have that on.  The point is that you will never know what you are wearing for clothes and shoes when it comes to a self defensive situation, all that matters is how good your training is, and if it is good no shoes or clothes will limit you to the point of not being able to defend yourself.  I believe training should be done in traditional clothes/uniforms and barefoot.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 22, 2004)

yeah, heck in a street fight, I don't care if I was wearing tight jeans and I ripped the seem at the crotch or rear...I'm going to win...lol...yeah, that was irrelevant, but just expanding on what you just said...heheh


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 23, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> yeah, heck in a street fight, I don't care if I was wearing tight jeans and I ripped the seem at the crotch or rear...I'm going to win...lol...yeah, that was irrelevant, but just expanding on what you just said...heheh



But, what if in the process of throwing the kick, the seem doesn't rip and you get lifted off your base leg and thrown on the ground because the materiel stayed in tact and acted like a rope tied between your legs?  What about learning to use the winter coat or other street clothing as improptu weapons/defensive tools in motion.  

Train like you fight, fight like you train.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 23, 2004)

Paul, that's not what I meant. What I meant is, I want to be ready in any case, but I don't care what clothes I'm wearing. I believe in training in clothes of all kind, so you can be ready, not that I do that alot. I mostly wear heavy clothes, or just my dobok when training. In the above comment, I meant that I'd go through the humiliation of ripping my seams to win if I had to. Sure, I'd run, but if I had no way out. That is what I meant, not talking about tactical strategies or anything, just making an example.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 23, 2004)

Anyways, back to the shoes topic...:ultracool


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 23, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Paul, that's not what I meant. What I meant is, I want to be ready in any case, but I don't care what clothes I'm wearing. I believe in training in clothes of all kind, so you can be ready, not that I do that alot. I mostly wear heavy clothes, or just my dobok when training. In the above comment, I meant that I'd go through the humiliation of ripping my seams to win if I had to. Sure, I'd run, but if I had no way out. That is what I meant, not talking about tactical strategies or anything, just making an example.



I got it, was building on it, not tearing it down.  In your example, if the point is to be ready, you need to know that the seem won't rip, that you will dump yourself... or at least that is what I did  when the seem in my jeans stayed in tact.  Ripped the base leg right out from under me.  Luckily it was after class and we were talking/demonstrating/sharing and I meant to show a combo kick.... oops.  That was an eye opener about clothing/readiness.  

I remember reading in "Rogue Warrior" (the only one in the series worth reading as far as I am concerned) where Marcinko tells about training helicopter insertions on the deck of a Cruise ship.  They found out real fast that, unlike naval/cargo vessels, cruise ships wax their decks for that nice luxury liner look.  Really embarrassing when you have an entire squad/platoon of ELITE Navy SEALS (everybody say OOOOOOOOH!) slipping and falling all over each other because they didn't know that in advance.  It happens everywhere.  But, if you happen to rip out the crotch of your 'training' jeans during a work out.... hope it isn't cold .


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 1, 2004)

I used to train only barefoot back when all I did was Kenpo,since moving on to jkd,I first trained in tennis shoes,but lately I have switched to wrestling shoes and I love em.I feel much more secure about my footing while kicking therefore I feel like I'm faster(maybe it just feels that way).To me it's the closest thing to being barefoot without being barefoot.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 1, 2004)

I like the wrestling shoes for grappling, b/c I'm too old to heal fast when the tops of my feet get zipped open on the mat. Not too many of the other guys like it, though. Rubber sticks to skin while working transitions.  Tried socks...didn;t fly. Back to barefoot, but bummin. Ductape only holds over a mat-burn so long when you're sweating.


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 12, 2004)

I have always been in warm climates (Hawaii) and Instructors are more traditional, so we have always went bare foot.  Now that doesn't mean I will hold up a fight to take my shoes off.

Thanks


----------



## rschoon (May 3, 2004)

I ussually dont allow shoes on my mats as they are a bit cheap.  I cant afford the nice swains.  I will however allow MA shoes.  When we train outside street shoes are of course allowed.


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2004)

elcajon555 said:
			
		

> I don;t think the pressence of shoes would make that much of a difference in a self defensive situation.  I like training barefoot and I am confident that on the street regardless of my shoes I still would be able to defend myself.  I mean it is like training with tee shirts and shorts in the summer, because that is what you will be wearing, training with a winter coat on in the winter because you will have that on.  The point is that you will never know what you are wearing for clothes and shoes when it comes to a self defensive situation, all that matters is how good your training is, and if it is good no shoes or clothes will limit you to the point of not being able to defend yourself.  I believe training should be done in traditional clothes/uniforms and barefoot.



Actually, what you're wearing on your feet as well as the clothing on your back will make a difference in your outcome.  Are you saying that a woman who's wearing high heels will be able to move the same as if she's barefoot?  I do agree that one should train in a heavy jacket, jeans, etc. just for the sake of getting a feel for what its going to be like.  Wearing a heavy winter coat will limit your movement compared to wearing a light weight jacket or just a t shirt.  The same can be said for gi pants, which are loose fitting, compared to jeans or a suit.  I'm not saying that the kicks cant be done, I'm just saying that there will be a different feel.

Mike


----------



## TigerWoman (May 18, 2004)

No, everybody, parents, guests included take off shoes at the door.
We are barefoot on the dojo mat.  We wear Adidas kicking shoes at tournaments though - mainly because the outer floor is freezing! And we can wear them on the mats at tournaments.  If I compete, i take them off.
Nothing is as good as barefoot for balance and traction.


----------



## MichiganTKD (May 19, 2004)

There is no iron-clad rule that sais No Shoes in the Dojang, it is up to each Organization. At our Central Studio, some of the students wear TKD shoes, although I'm not sure why since the floor isn't rough or anything.
 For outdoor practice, we do wear shoes to protect our feet. However, it is good to train in street shoes once in a while to get used to them and adapt to how you would kick. Also, street shoes begin to feel really heavy after a while, and it's good for stamina.
 As far as high heels or sandals, our Instructor recommended taking them off and using barefeet in the event of an attack. This would not be an issue wearing tennis shoes though.


----------



## Marginal (May 19, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Actually, what you're wearing on your feet as well as the clothing on your back will make a difference in your outcome.  Are you saying that a woman who's wearing high heels will be able to move the same as if she's barefoot?  I do agree that one should train in a heavy jacket, jeans, etc. just for the sake of getting a feel for what its going to be like.  Wearing a heavy winter coat will limit your movement compared to wearing a light weight jacket or just a t shirt.  The same can be said for gi pants, which are loose fitting, compared to jeans or a suit.  I'm not saying that the kicks cant be done, I'm just saying that there will be a different feel.
> 
> Mike



Either that, or you should simply plan ahead and buy the stretch or wide leg jeans vs the ones that look painted on etc.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 22, 2004)

You might look good in tight stregth jeans but if I wore them everyone would run and hide or just surcome to fits of laughter.
 Practiceing in stret clothing needs to be done once in a while to give you the feel of moveing in your normal clothing and learning its limitations.


----------



## jdubakki (May 22, 2004)

we train in two diferent schools in one we wear martial art shoes or wrestling shoes because there isnt a mat and in the other we go barefoot because there is a mat


----------



## MJS (May 23, 2004)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> As far as high heels or sandals, our Instructor recommended taking them off and using barefeet in the event of an attack. This would not be an issue wearing tennis shoes though.



You're kidding right???  

Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 28, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> You're kidding right???
> 
> Mike


I obviously don't wear high heels but I would kick off a pair of flip flops in an heart beat. I feel very vunerable in flip flops; so, I don't often wear them. Why do you consider this bad advice?


----------



## MJS (May 28, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> I obviously don't wear high heels but I would kick off a pair of flip flops in an heart beat. I feel very vunerable in flip flops; so, I don't often wear them. Why do you consider this bad advice?



Like the attacker is going to give you the chance to kick off the shoes??

"Wait a second mister mugger, so I can take off my high heels.  Please dont try to attack or rape me until I do so."

I dont wear high heels either, but then again, I really dont wear sandals, so I guess I dont have to worry about that.  

Just struck me funny because people always talk bad about grappling.  "Why do you want to roll on the ground with rocks, broken glass etc?"  Ok...why do you want to take your shoes off and fight in bare feet??  

Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 28, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Like the attacker is going to give you the chance to kick off the shoes??
> 
> "Wait a second mister mugger, so I can take off my high heels.  Please dont try to attack or rape me until I do so."
> 
> ...


Well in that respect, unless you are caught completely off guard, you have time. :asian: (time to wear a safer pair of shoes)
sean


----------



## MichiganTKD (May 30, 2004)

Actually Im not kidding. Keep in mind, barring a surprise attack where you have no time to remove sandals or high heels, it wouldn't be a big deal to just kick off sandals, high heels, dress shoes, or whatever. Most of them are not firmly attached anyway. I think it would be a good idea to practice how you would remove these shoes time permitting in the event of a situation.
 It is also a good idea to practice moving and techniques you would do if you couldn't remove them. How would you step? What techniques could you do or not do? However, you'd be surprised what you can do with enough practice.


----------



## MJS (May 30, 2004)

Yup--you bring up some good points.  I do think though that its gonna be kind of hard to move in high heels.  Sure, its possible to take them off, but if that attacker doesnt give you the chance, and most likely he will not, I highly suggest that the person has a good back up plan.  

Mike


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 8, 2004)

Reminds of the scene in "Billy Jack" where Billy Jack removes his boots before a fight and tells the toughs "I'm going to kick you in your temple on the right side of your head, and there's not a damn thing you can do about it!"


----------



## sifu nick (Aug 15, 2004)

MA shoes usually when I'm teaching but I don't like them to train in.


----------



## Titan Uk (Aug 15, 2004)

I have always trained on hard wooden floor, but in the not to distant future we will be getting floor mats.
Nearly evryone trains in bare feet. Occasionally we have a session in normal everyday clothes to see what a difference it make.
What a big difference. There no kicks above waist height due to clothes and shoes.
Once students have the basics then it is good to allow shoes to be worn on occasions to see how techniques need to be alter to compensate for this.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 15, 2004)

In the main studio - barefoot.  I bought a pair of indoor/wrestling-esque shoes, but they are a little too big for me - I end up going barefoot almost all the time.

In the auxilliary studio - we can be barefoot, or wear street shoes (it's a hard, marked-up floor) - I wear regular sneakers.  It does give training a little bit of a different feel - I find myself kicking with my toe more when I've got that sneaker support.  Nice upkick to the groin would be even more persuasive.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 15, 2004)

We train on mats and I wear MA shoes.  Other people wear a more wrestling type shoe (which I am very jealous of )  I plan on getting a pair once my shoes wear out a little bit more and I can justify buying another $100.00 pair of MA shoes.


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Aug 15, 2004)

we can go barefoot, or we can where ma/wrestling shoes. I personally where wrestling boots. you can find them in any MA catalogue.


----------



## Pittbull (Aug 15, 2004)

Everyone in my Dojo including my self wear either wrestling shoes or tiger claw ma shoes.Reason being the dojo we moved out of last week had concrete floors and so does our new one


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 15, 2004)

Shoes protect feet.

I like my feet.

So I wear shoes.

Broken toes, Athletes foot, Plantar warts, sprained ankles, etc.  All things I'd rather not have...

The reason martial arts tend to be barefoot is religious.  "Don't wear shoes indoors" idea, not being of Eastern religion, that really isn't enough to sway my vote...

Wrestling shoes get my vote, after wearing them nothing else would feel right.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 15, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> The reason martial arts tend to be barefoot is religious. "Don't wear shoes indoors" idea, not being of Eastern religion, that really isn't enough to sway my vote...


I'm not of Eastern religion either but I am very cheap, so I go barefoot.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 15, 2004)

It depends on where I'm training at- one place has a wooden floor, and doesn't tear up my feet (now). The other place however, has carpeting and will either tear up my heels or big toes.

Oh!  Almost forgot you asked where I got them at!  I got my shoes at Karate Depot.com.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 18, 2004)

I love my Otomix shoes.  I wear them whenever I train.


----------



## Shade Silverwing (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, I haven't started any training yet, but since I'm jsut a beginner it will most likely be no shoes, at least to start out.

After I've done the 4 months of training in this semester, I don't know what it'll be after that.

But... I hate shoes anyway. So I'll probably keep it that way.

Geez... I really have trouble with words...


----------



## OULobo (Aug 19, 2004)

Everlast came out with some interesting shoes for women last year. They are street shoes designed to look like boxing shoes. I think they were trying to ride the recent women's boxing trend that occured here, (Tia Ali and that movie Girlfight). They seem pretty well suited for MA work and they are phasing them out so you can find them for about $20 a pair. My fiance' bought a pair because they looked good (ie. she liked the colors) and she figures they will be a decent training shoe. I try to remember to get her opinion posted later.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 20, 2004)

Our capoeira class usually goes barefoot, the hardcore students that is.  But people have taken to wearing shoes almost as a fad.  Some wear wrestling shoes, some very light indoor soccer shoes... it all depends on the type of floor we practice on also.  Usually on hardwood floors (dance studio type floors) we go barefoot.  If we're doing a demonstration outside on the street, most of us wear shoes.


----------



## K Williams (Nov 14, 2004)

We always train in some form of footwear. I've worn black New Balance crosstrainers. I'm currently wearing Adidas Pretereo wrestling shoes.

http://www.newbalance.com
http://www.disciplinefootwear.com
http://www.wrestlinggear.com/category.php?tag=shoes&PHPSESSID=a5029176b3b8dcceb0109a4b2687b405


----------



## 5 hand swords (Nov 14, 2004)

Empty Hand Empty foot - I go barefoot on the mat.

I am on West coast so temp in dojo not a problem, I think dojo sets house rules but everyone allows barefoot don't they?

You should be able to adjust to whatever you put on your feet in the street. Think about adjusting to your Cowboy boots or Pumps if you wear them.
A T-Shirt is a chokechain around your neck on the street.


----------



## achilles (Nov 17, 2004)

To me wearing shoes while training is analogous to wearing bag gloves or other protective equipment.  It cuts down on the wear and tear of you feet and makes for a cleaner dojo.  Also, since I wear shoes most of my life, if I have to defend myself I will probably be wearing shoes.  Why not keep my training more realistic?


----------



## te75uo (Dec 9, 2004)

I wear Adidas martial art shoes. I got them when I saw one of the guys in our class had athletes foot. I have had that before, and is a pain to get rid of. I prefer to be safe.

I got them somewhere online. I can't remember where.


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 10, 2004)

Generally I'll wear street shoes with non-marking soles if I'm training on hardwood or other such surfaces, including carpet.  For the mats, I have a pair of wrestling shoes to wear.


----------



## shane23ss (Dec 11, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> how many of you wear shoes in the dojo? if so, what kind and where do you get them?


I wear Otomax MA shoes.  I ordered them from AWMA magazine.


----------



## Miles (Dec 11, 2004)

I wear a pair of Adidas 2000TKD shoes while teaching.

I go barefoot while training indoors.  If training outdoors on concrete, I have a worn out pair of TKD shoes that I'll wear.  If outside on grass, barefoot.

I ordered my shoes from Best MA-Sang Moo Sa out of California, but Asian World and Century also carry them.

Miles


----------



## rainbows (Dec 11, 2004)

I always train barefoot. Can't stand training with shoes on.


----------



## shane23ss (Dec 11, 2004)

I think you should train with and without shoes. I think training with shoes on is a great idea because I have noticed in myself that I am forced to adjust my movement slightly depending on what surface I am on. A shoe tends to cause you to "stick" to the surface area more than being barefoot. Kind of makes it harder to "slide" around when transitioning from movement to movement. That would be bad to find out for the first time if in a situation where you needed your skill.


----------



## GAB (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi Barefoot in the home dojo, as like in visiting dojo's. 
Pine tree MA shoes, nice.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Kirsty x (Feb 24, 2005)

We wear either Tabi's or barefoot,
I prefer barefoot:ultracool ....I dont like the look of those tabi's:uhoh: , they're scary.:ultracool


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2005)

we only wear shoes if we decide to have class outside...and shoes are optional there too.  

only in the Dojo do we make it necessary that we take off shoes and socks, thise is just so we can keep teh mats clean and in good shape


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Feb 24, 2005)

Just got another lesson last week in why shoes aren't always a bad thing --

Doing groundwork in jujutsu, one student got his toe caught in the mat and had an open dislocation.  2 lessons -- always try to have goo dmats (expensive though they may be) and shoes ain't always so bad. 

That being said, time for me to go buy some new wrestling shoes...


----------



## masherdong (Feb 24, 2005)

I personally like the feel of wrestling shoes.  They are light and flexible and they are good for the mats.  I will also go barefoot depending on the instructor.


----------



## Tidy_Sammy (Feb 26, 2005)

Beat feet only here


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 26, 2005)

Mixed thoughts. First you'll never have wrestling shoes - on the street. Second 25 years ago we didn't use hand and foot pads so we all just trained barefoot. 

The whole thought of "train like you fight" - Let's be honest, if you're getting into fights on the street you need to examine your habits and your martial arts philosophy.  Most of us don't walk around with elastic pants or our Gi's on so we can high kick at Seven-Eleven, *on the off chance that we are attacked*.  

Your "fighting" will be school sparring and tournaments - and you won't be wearing shoes.

So if you train to spar or compete- do it barefoot.​


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 5, 2005)

we use all types of shoes to train in self defense applications...other than that barefoot hoping that hygene is in order...


----------

